# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  Testing Google Drive

## OpheliaBlue

A snippet from a DJ entry, to see if I (and everyone else) can hear it. Please let me know if y'all can or can't.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0R...it?usp=sharing

PS. To hear Sensei's files, I also had to download some google drive music player. Anyway, I'm new to all this jazz, so I just followed what google + windows8 told me to do.

PPSS. I recorded it off my phone. Then I sent it to gmail, and was able to google drive it thing from there. I wish I could record from phone, and make it go immediately to a sharable link. /me would like a "button that does everything" button.  ::happy::

----------


## Sensei

Haha. Moments like that are always so funny. You are like "I brought something back from the dream world! This will change everything!" And then "wait a minute." >_>

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It's a pain trying to listen to that snippet from my phone. I want to explore other, easier recording options.

----------


## Sensei

Sweet. Try the dropbox method. It doesn't need to be downloaded.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

What type of phone do you have, Ophelia?
I record/share from my iPhone so I could give you some tips on that.
I can't open your file from Firefox, but I guess it's working for Sensei so it might be a problem on my end.
_Edit:_ I can open it fine in Chrome. Not sure why Firefox didn't like it...

Sensei, perhaps another option to include in your OP could be:




> Go to vocaroo.com: Vocaroo | Online voice recorder.Click the giant "Click to Record" button.  (Choose "Allow" if asked to grant microphone access to Flash.)Read your question into the microphone.  Play with the "Retry" and "Listen" buttons as much as you like.  When you like what you hear, click the "Click here to save" link.You'll be given a link that points to your recording.  Post that link in this thread (maybe with a little text) and _you are done!_  (The link should look something like: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tzihXurHar)
> That's all there is to it!  If you'd rather record your question using your own favorite program, Vocaroo also accepts uploads in any audio file format you like.



I'm gonna post up some recordings soonish, in the next few days.
I'm still getting all my stuff together at the new place but I've got some fun threads to start in this subforum.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yes I have an iPhone 5. I would love some tips for recording and sharing, thanks Dreamer!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yes I have an iPhone 5. I would love some tips for recording and sharing, thanks Dreamer!



Unfortunately, iPhones don't give you the option of uploading to Dropbox straight from the Voice Memos app, so I use a workaround. It's less complicated than it sounds on paper...

First, you will need to install the Dropbox app on your phone.
Record your voice memo and send it to yourself via email.
Open the file through the Mail app, and click the 'Open in' icon in the bottom left corner. There should be an option to 'Open in Dropbox'.
The Dropbox app will then prompt you to save the file to Dropbox.

Or, if you don't mind paying a few dollars, you can use an app to record/upload voice memos from directly instead. There are a few available, like DropVox, AudioShare, ClearRecord, Audio Memos, etc.

Let me know if you need any more help.  :smiley:

----------

